# Echo 410U powerhead on an echo srm 280t



## KYXR600 (May 19, 2013)

Alright so i just purchased an echo srm 280t from wise sales for 359, I love this trimmer/brushcutter but i just found a 410u brand new powerhead in the box for a good price, will this fit? I noticed the 410 has the clamp and the set screw mount and the 280 has the other, also was wondering about the drive shaft strain and mount? would that be too much engine for that shaft, has anyone else ever seen this? I love the 280 but a 41cc trimmer would be awesome, bigger is better right?


----------



## ncpete (Jun 8, 2013)

a 41cc trimmer would be Totally freeking awesome! but, out of my budget right now.


----------



## KYXR600 (Jul 28, 2013)

*41cc trimmer*



ncpete said:


> a 41cc trimmer would be Totally freeking awesome! but, out of my budget right now.



I got a brush cutter off eBay and tried to put this Frankenstein beast together. there are way too many differences, the drive shaft and the main shaft are bigger therefore the gearcase is bigger


----------

